# broken/brokenness



## bjoleniacz

No cristianismo falamos do termo "brokennness." É um substantivo.  
There is just a lot of brokenness in the youth of today...So many young people grow up without fathers and without God.  They don't know they are loved and they are trying to fill up their hearts with empty things that don't satisfy...

Essa palavra vem da palavra broken, que quer dizer quebrado, mas nesse sentido descreve um estado emocional e espiritual...abusado, abandanado, confundido, ferido emocionalmente...

He seems perfectly normal, but on the inside he's broken.  That's who Jesus came to save- broken people.

Usarei "quebrado" e "quebramento"?
obrigado,
Brian


----------



## Outsider

I've never heard of that concept in Portuguese. Wait for further replies.


----------



## Vanda

I think quebrantamento will do the trick! The Bible says about the quebrantados de espírito:
Bem -  aventurados os humildes (_quebrantados) de espírito_, porque deles é o reino *...

Quebrantado...
*


----------



## bjoleniacz

Vanda said:


> I think quebrantamento will do the trick! The Bible says about the quebrantados de espírito:
> Bem -  aventurados os humildes (_quebrantados) de espírito_, porque deles é o reino *...
> 
> Quebrantado...
> *




Obrigado Vanda. 

Qual é a diferença entre quebramento e quebrantamento?

e entre quebrar vs. quebrantar?


----------



## Vanda

> Qual é a diferença entre quebramento e quebrantamento? e entre quebrar vs. quebrantar?


The difference? All!

quebramento= (substantivo) to break literally. Quebramento de vidro= glass breaking
quebrantamento= (substantivo) Prostração, abatimento, fraqueza, quebranto. /  Infração, transgressão

quebrar (verbo)- to break
quebrantar (verbo)- Machucar, ferir; mortificar/  Infringir, transgredir, violar, /  Vencer, domar, amansar /   Tirar a energia a; abrandar, afrouxar; debilitar / *  Desanimar, abater;* /    Passar além de; ultrapassar/   
_Verbo intransitivo _=  Servir de lenitivo; suavizar, acalmar.

There are other meanings, but above you have the main ones.


----------



## bjoleniacz

Vanda said:


> The difference? All! everything!
> 
> quebramento= (substantivo) to break literally. Quebramento de vidro= glass breaking
> quebrantamento= (substantivo) Prostração, abatimento, fraqueza, quebranto. /  Infração, transgressão
> 
> quebrar (verbo)- to break
> quebrantar (verbo)- Machucar, ferir; mortificar/  Infringir, transgredir, violar, /  Vencer, domar, amansar /   Tirar a energia a; abrandar, afrouxar; debilitar / *  Desanimar, abater;* /    Passar além de; ultrapassar/
> _Verbo intransitivo _=  Servir de lenitivo; suavizar, acalmar.
> 
> There are other meanings, but above you have the main ones.



Thanks Vanda, this is so helpful.
Brian


----------



## Guigo

Eu usaria _*quebranto*_...


----------



## Vanda

Well, quebranto has a different meaning, although it can be a synonym for quebrantamento, but for Bible terms the word used is quebrantamento and quebrantado.

quebranto (for Brazilians)=  Resultado mórbido que, segundo a superstição popular, o mau-olhado de certas pessoas produz em outras.


----------



## bjoleniacz

Vanda said:


> Well, quebranto has a different meaning, although it can be a synonym for quebrantamento, but for Bible terms the word used is quebrantamento and quebrantado.
> 
> quebranto (for Brazilians)=  Resultado mórbido que, segundo a superstição popular, o mau-olhado de certas pessoas produz em outras.



nossa.  o que é que é isso?  quer dizer uma pessoa morre quando é dado o "evil eye"? isso é "quebranto"?


----------



## Vanda

Sobre a crendice do quebranto, veja aqui. Embora o autor diz que apenas no Amazonas é conhecido como quebranto, ele está limitando o termo bastante, geograficamente. Apesar do grande uso da expressão _mau-olhado,_ quebranto também é - ou era - muito usado. Nas cidades pequenas do interior as pessoas ainda costumam frequentar as casas das benzedeiras.


----------



## Outsider

Here's a different suggestion, without any superstitious connotations: _desenraizados, desenraizamento_. It means "de-rooted", "de-rootedness".

(I just thought of it... )


----------



## djlaranja

Outsider said:


> (I just thought of it... )


 
Here's another suggestion: "tribulação". This is a usual word in religious papers (Christian), I guess (I just thought of it... ).

Thus,

"_There is just a lot of brokenness in the youth of today...So many young people grow up without fathers and without God. They don't know they are loved and they are trying to fill up their hearts with empty things that don't satisfy..._"

can be translated:

"_Há muita tribulação na juventude de hoje... Assim, muitos jovens crescem sem pais e sem Deus. Eles não sabem que são amados e estão tentando preencher seus corações com coisas vazias que não os satisfazem_".

The word "quebranto" is not usual for Christian and I guess you must avoid it.

Regards, 

Denilson


----------



## bjoleniacz

djlaranja said:


> Here's another suggestion: "tribulação". This is a usual word in religious papers (Christian), I guess (I just thought of it... ).
> 
> Thus,
> 
> "_There is just a lot of brokenness in the youth of today...So many young people grow up without fathers and without God. They don't know they are loved and they are trying to fill up their hearts with empty things that don't satisfy..._"
> 
> can be translated:
> 
> "_Há muita tribulação na juventude de hoje... Assim, muitos jovens crescem sem pais e sem Deus. Eles não sabem que são amados e estão tentando preencher seus corações com coisas vazias que não os satisfazem_".
> 
> The word "quebranto" is not usual for Christian and I guess you must avoid it.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Denilson



Para mim, "tribulação" quer dizer coisas más que acontecem, pelas quais você tem que passar.  Por exemplo, uma tribulação financial, na que você não tem dinheiro.  Mas "brokenness" fala de um estado da tua alma- descreve a condição da alma, e não a coisa pela qual você está passando...isso faz sentido?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, faz, quebrantamento! É o termo normalmente usado nas várias versões da Bíblia.


----------



## djlaranja

bjoleniacz said:


> Para mim, "tribulação" quer dizer coisas más que acontecem, pelas quais você tem que passar. Por exemplo, uma tribulação financial, na que você não tem dinheiro. Mas "brokenness" fala de um estado da tua alma- descreve a condição da alma, e não a coisa pela qual você está passando...isso faz sentido?


 


Vanda said:


> Sim, faz, quebrantamento! É o termo normalmente usado nas várias versões da Bíblia.


 
bjoleniacz & Vanda,

Vocês têm razão. Não conheço nada de religião, não deveria ter dado meu _pitaco_ 

Para mim, embora tribulação tenha razões exteriores, ela expressa exatamente o estado de alma pelo qual passam as pessoas sujeitas a uma provação. Mas isto é somente um _pitaco_ (palpite de quem não entende do assunto, mas se põe a opinar).

Abraços,

Denilson


----------



## Vanda

Mexerica, quero dizer, Laranja,  você não está errado. Tribulação também é um termo extremamente usado na Bíblia (e inclusive pode ser usado naquela tradução), só que para broken/brokeness o termo quebrantado dá uma correlação mais completa.


----------



## bjoleniacz

obrigado a todo mundo!


----------

